# NTL Digital + or Sky+ box?



## blue100 (26 Jun 2009)

Hi, I currently subscribe to NTL.  I love the idea of the sky + box - pausing programmes, easy recording etc.  NTL now offer a product they say is the same.  Probably less hassle not to have to move (and NTL offers Setanta Sports - although not sure for how much longer given parent problems......).  

Anybody know if one has better features or is more reliable? Which one would people recommend?  Thanks.


----------



## vandriver (26 Jun 2009)

The one thing that people said gave sky the edge was series link(just set up the recording at the start of a series and forget about it).Ntl now have this so I guess the difference between the two is narrowing.


----------



## renno rannes (26 Jun 2009)

I have Sky now, the last time I used the NTL menu it was awful and really slow. Sky is excellent.


----------



## pudds (26 Jun 2009)

NTL/UPC customer service is woefull, ask anyone, I cant wait to dump them as soon as it suits me. I'd rather trust my soul to the devil than stay with this shower.


----------



## blue100 (26 Jun 2009)

Yeah, had a dreadful experience registering with them 4 years ago - but from what i can see on these forums Sky customer service is as bad. One of the reasons I'm reluctant to change is dealing with all the grief attached to cancelling one and subscribing to another......


----------



## pudds (26 Jun 2009)

blue100 said:


> Yeah, had a dreadful experience registering with them 4 years ago - but from what i can see on these forums Sky customer service is as bad. One of the reasons I'm reluctant to change is dealing with all the grief attached to cancelling one and subscribing to another......



Would you not consider free to air I am very shortly as it has everything I need, and lots more.   and no more bills


----------



## jpd (26 Jun 2009)

I have never had any problems with NTL Customer Service - I am a customer since 2004


----------



## Mauri (26 Jun 2009)

Got the NTL DVR box about three months ago. Fantastic for me. Never seemed to record properly on video or DVD. Never had problem with NTL but have heard others have.
The Guy who installed the DVR  was lovely and gave me his mobile Num in case of problems, no ulterior motive!, I could be his mother. Think he felt sorry this technophobe


----------



## theresa1 (27 Jun 2009)

Bigger hard drive with ntl/upc and you can set to record bbc3 and bbc4.


----------



## blue100 (29 Jun 2009)

Thanks folks, sounds like divided opinions maybe, but at least nobody is saying that the NTL DVR or the Sky + are a disaster. Appreciate the advice.


----------



## Complainer (29 Jun 2009)

Is the 'elephant in the room' big difference that you need the bloody big dish on your wall if you get Sky, but not for NTL?


----------



## blue100 (29 Jun 2009)

Good point, i hadn't thought of that! That probably clinches it all right....... thanks.


----------



## AlbacoreA (30 Jun 2009)

Vastly more complaints about NTL than Sky. Thats the herde of elephants your missing. 

I've yet to see a NTL box that wasn't excruciatingly slow.  Apart from all the other problems with it, thats the one  thing that puts me off it.


----------



## z104 (9 Jul 2009)

Chorus/NTL employ alot of people in Ireland so that's a + for me. Have also found customer care to be good+ no dish


----------



## renno rannes (9 Jul 2009)

well ntl put a bloody big aeriel on the side of my house and still have not takin it down.

Im very happy with sky at the moment, rang them up earlier to reduce the amount of channels and they gave me 20% of my bill for 6 months. Then the multi room was expensive so thought id get rid of that but they said they will give it to me for half price for a year so happy days.

I was in the mothers house the other day and tried out her ntl tv an my god it is just painfu
 Was painfull, would turn u off watching tv. I have got upc broadband and phone and that is excellent imo. 20mb one.


----------



## Etna (9 Jul 2009)

I have the Sky versus NTl dilemma at the moment too. We have Sky+ and never have a problem with it, is very good, the customer service seems to have moved to Cork and the installers are Irish based also. NTL are installing new cable here at the moment. They tell me the phone can save me €400 a year on eircom. No need for an eircom line, it all comes throught the new cable they are installing, also fast broadband.


----------



## Tinker Bell (9 Jul 2009)

The thought of putting money in the Dirty Digger's pocket put me off subscribing to Sky. I find NTL grand - one problem about two years ago was put right before noon the following day.


----------

